# خامات الاحبار المائية



## فلاد مير (20 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوتى فى الله
انا اريد عمل مشروع متخصص فى صناعة الاحبار المائية 
تستخدم فى الطباعة على الكرتون المضلع

اريد منكم من لديه الخبرة ان يعطينى اسماء الخامات لهذا المنتج ( الحبر المائي )

لانى اعرف ان الخامات فى هذا المنتج متعدده
ولكن اريد افضل الخامات او احسنها حتى يتثنى لى انتاج منتج مميز


وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء ​


----------



## أحمد محروس (14 نوفمبر 2010)

راسنى بخصوص الاحبار المائية


----------



## عثمان طايع أحمد (18 نوفمبر 2010)

اعمل مدرس و لدينا سبورات مائية و يستخدم لها اقلام و الاقلام في غالب الاحيان تكون مركونة عند البائع يعني خلاصة الامر انها مكلفة فهل يمكن صناعة الاحبار المائية و اعادة تعبئة الاقلام افيدونا مشكورين


----------

